# what kind of breed?



## atooteeta (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey there!

We just got a pound puppy, but we're pretty unsure what she is or how old. Any suggestions will be appreciated 

One vet said 5/6 months old, beagle/german shepherd
The other vet said 1-2 years, beagle and something else.

She is 29lbs, and about 20 to her shoulders. Pretty fine boned.
She acts pretty puppy-ish, with nipping and mischief. 

Thanks!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I can see the Beagle/GSD! Cute pup.

Hard to tell age from a picture, but she does have the puppy look. Are all her adult teeth in? How clean are they?


----------



## atooteeta (Jan 4, 2008)

It seems to me that she has all her adult teeth. She had tartar on them when she came to us, but after two weeks of chewing on bones, etc. they are very clean.


----------

